# I think we are going to have a big boy!



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Little (or now kind of big) Berkeley just weight in at 30.8lbs at 17 weeks. Our breeder told us that he would be around 50lbs. His mom was 45lbs and his dad was 52lbs.

Is 30lbs normal at 17 weeks for a 50lb adult?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems right, miles is around 50 lbs depending on his eating quantity that week and he was 40lbs at 6 months


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

@ 24 months Sam weighs 51 lbs, he must be underweight, also.... Just measured right now. 

I read some of those awesome Arnold Vizslas tip the scales at 62-65 lbs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If my mathematics are correct (2.2lbs/kg) then at 24 months Astro was about 80lbs........... That Arnie enough for you Data?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's a pretty big boy at 70 lbs. He thinks he's little, though, and often tries to get up on my lap. LOL!! Maybe it's because I tell him he's such a good puppy.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac is the heaviest little dog in the world!!

Because he has a good athletic frame he looks like he doesn't weight much but he is in at 63 pounds.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vizsla

Breed standard for males calls for 45-65 lbs (20-30 Kg)

Born, awesome male...all those Treats, no wonder . Looks like you'll have to keep him intact, all right. 

Ozkar, I will need to feed Sammy 24/7 to catch up to Astro. 
If my thinking is correct, what goes in, must come out as well. I will probably have to upgrade the poop bags to grocery shopping bag size. The boy is creative enough, imagine more material at his disposal...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! Pooping is a bodily function, but dogs like to use it as a message to other dogs, too. Sam is trying to post his message up high so every other dog will "read" it. HA-Ha-Ha-Ha-ha!! ;D ;D


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Baxter was 39lbs at 5 months. He is now 6 months and needs to get home weighed again ;-)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan I love the Poop on a Pedestal!!!

Sammy is clever.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

So, just to be clear, I don't think Berkeley is underweight. Normal. 
Try to postpone neutering (if you are planing on it at all) until he is fully mature. Skeletal structure will be balanced and weight gain will be kept to mostly muscle mass. Even with less than ideal exercise levels.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: I think we are going to have a big boy!*



datacan said:


> So, just to be clear, I don't think Berkeley is underweight. Normal.
> Try to postpone neutering (if you are planing on it at all) until he is fully mature. Skeletal structure will be balanced and weight gain will be kept to mostly muscle mass. Even with less than ideal exercise levels.


Great looking pup data!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a girl, but at 20 weeks Ruby was around 30 pounds. She was 36 pounds at 6 months, and now is 41 pounds at 9 months. They continue to grow till at least a year, but in our experience it slows down a lot around 6-7 months.

Here's a recent photo of Ruby. Most wouldn't think she weighs 40 pounds since she's very slender.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Data, I agree. Astro is WAY over breed standard and because the barstools took his jewels early in life, he has more size but less definition.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Data, I agree. Astro is WAY over breed standard and because the barstools took his jewels early in life, he has more size but less definition.


Same with our Cooper. He weighed 65.5lbs at his last vet check up and he was only 11 months. 

I like to call him our gentle giant. ;D


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

datacan said:


> So, just to be clear, I don't think Berkeley is underweight. Normal.
> Try to postpone neutering (if you are planing on it at all) until he is fully mature. Skeletal structure will be balanced and weight gain will be kept to mostly muscle mass. Even with less than ideal exercise levels.


We will wait until at least 12 months and hopefully hold out to 18 or never. I'll have to look into the health benefits again and figure it out. My research so far has been timing as opposed to if we need to do it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*



Ozkar said:


> Data, I agree. Astro is WAY over breed standard and because the barstools took his jewels early in life, he has more size but less definition.


In your hand Astro is safe, I remember reading his biography. ... If only Ozkar was on the same team. How is he doing?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*



datacan said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > Data, I agree. Astro is WAY over breed standard and because the barstools took his jewels early in life, he has more size but less definition.
> ...


Bumped into him two months ago. Very much unfit and 5kgs overweight. Very upsetting too see him like that. He used to be a lean and muscular dog. If I could find where he lives I would steal him away.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Hope it turns out well and rejoins your pack. 
Maybe if the forum sends some positive vibes.... It may happen... Forum energy is strong


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*



datacan said:


> Hope it turns out well and rejoins your pack.
> Maybe if the forum sends some positive vibes.... It may happen... Forum energy is strong


Sounds like a plan mate. I sometimes lay in bed at night, thinking of how magic it would be to go out hunting with him. I miss that boy so much.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess I'm too new to the forum. Can I ask what happened with Ozkar?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: I think we are going to have a big boy!*



Főnix said:


> I guess I'm too new to the forum. Can I ask what happened with Ozkar?


Divorce.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry .


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Datacan, Sammy is a beautiful dog!!! I don't think I've ever seen a picture of him as an adult. 

Otto is 18 months today! He weighs 54 lbs. I took this picture a week ago. 

To the original poster, I cannot recall what he weighed at that age. It seems that there is quite a bit of variation in weight. There is a dog on the forum named Hercules (hbomb) that I believe has a large frame. There is another member, Bodhi, that created a scatter plot of his dogs' weights throughout their development. I'll try to find it and post the link here. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6944.msg53323.html#msg53323


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> Otto is 18 months today! He weighs 54 lbs. I took this picture a week ago.


Impossible! Gracie misses Otto! She will look so petite next to him now!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

VictoriaW,

I was also trying to picture Gracie and Otto reunited when I read that she was 38lbs @ 18 months! Although he has grown, he is still as crazy as ever! We miss Gracie as well!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Otto is very handsome looking boy. Love the look. 
They speak with their eyes, don't they?

Sam's face is still wrinkled, sometimes looks like a monkey and moves his eyebrows independently up and down. Very expressive.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Datacan,

Otto is still wrinkled in the face too! I think they are there to stay! 

Haha I don't see the monkey!?? 

Otto's eyebrows shift up and down as well - usually when he whines!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ottosmama, I may have asked you this previously, but Otto looks a lot like my boy Ozkar. He has that very much more square head than most. Ozkar has some strong Hungarian lines. Does Otto too? If I have asked before... just humour me will you please??  

He also looks to have similar muscle structure to him. Quite "buff" aren't they!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H is a pretty big boy at 15m, weighs between 60-65 lbs. He is tall and gangly and not all that muscly so looks like an overgrown puppy  

Couldn't find a good photo to show his size. His dog friend bruno is also a big boy! Although they would be small compared to some of the other vs on the forum (willie boy, Astro..) 

Datacan/OM, H has lots of wrinkles too as demonstrated by third pic!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella is 10 months old and weighs in at 46 lbs, she has lost alot of her puppy fat and is growing nicely


----------

